# Killer catfish? Venomous species surprisingly common, study finds



## News Bot (Dec 11, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-Dec-09 03:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Name all the venomous animals you can think of and you probably come up with snakes, spiders, bees, wasps and perhaps poisonous frogs. But catfish?

*Go to Original Article*


----------

